# IH 234 Starting Help



## sareed (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello,



I am in need of help. I have an IH 234 compact tractor and i cannot get the thing to start. no clicking noises nothing. It does have power and i thought it was the starter/solenoid, so i replaced that but still nothing. I dont think its the switch because when you turn it the dash lights do come on, but its like no current is moving to the starter. What am i missing? Ive been staring at this tractor now for weeks trying to figure out whats wrong, but i dont know.

Thank you in advance for all your help


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nothing? No clicking? Perhaps one of the cables to the starter or starter solenoid is damaged, or not connected tight enough. Any idea of how many volts you have going to the starter? If the battery is low, but has enough juice to put the dash lights on, I may not do anything else. So, make sure the battery is fully charged as well as having all the connections nice and tight.
Good luck


----------



## sareed (Jun 16, 2013)

The tractor sat for 2yrs, but a new battery was put in it then. i charged the battery. I think is fully charged. Could the starter switch be bad?


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

you can check it with a test light or volt meter. i had a switch recently fail, my tractor was running full throttle and just cut out in the middle of the street during a big storm. i turn around in the street at the end of the drive while blowing snow. it took me a few minutes to figure out, was worried about the town plow coming. i put an alligator clip from the hot lead on the switch to the coil to bypass the switch. saved me from a hassle or worse when the plow came through a couple minutes later. i actually haven't put a new switch in yet and plan to just run it with the alligator clip the rest of winter, and fix the switches come spring and warmer working weather.

if the solenoid doesn't click, it is likely the connections to the new solenoid; likely the ground. you could put a test light on the starter motor and see if it activates when the switch is turned and work backward from there?


----------

